# To those who have experienced labour before - How long were you 'pushing'??



## Jayneypops

Hi,

With DD1 my 2nd stage (or pushing stage) was only 20 mins, and MW's were impressed considering she was my first. Im sure that Rasberry leaf tea helped, as its meant to tone the uterus and aid the pushing process, although I have nothing to compare it to, I may have had exactly the same experience without drinking it!

Anyway, Im drinking it again this time (since 36 weeks) but keep forgetting so Im worried it will do nothing for me this time and Ill be pushing for hours!

I'd love to hear how long you ladies who have LO's spent pushing to get an idea of whats 'normal'/average

Thanks x


----------



## Pearls18

Tbh the fact you've had a previous child will assist second stage far more than RLT, I too was less religious with it second time around.

First time I pushed for 25 mins, this time he came out in a couple of pushes I wouldn't even know the time, too quick for the MW to get there in time anyway. Thankfully no tears though as he still came out steadily in stages so I'm not sure if RLT helps with that?


----------



## Jayneypops

MarineWAG said:


> Tbh the fact you've had a previous child will assist second stage far more than RLT, I too was less religious with it second time around.
> 
> First time I pushed for 25 mins, this time he came out in a couple of pushes I wouldn't even know the time, too quick for the MW to get there in time anyway. Thankfully no tears though as he still came out steadily in stages so I'm not sure if RLT helps with that?

Thanks, my SIL had a similar time, they say her 2nd 'shot out'! lol. Can I ask, as it was so quick did you have to have stitches or were you grazed at all? I had 2 grazes with my DD and apparently it can be more painful than recovering from stitches as is basically an open wound! not good each time I pee'ed!


----------



## Pearls18

Jayneypops said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> Tbh the fact you've had a previous child will assist second stage far more than RLT, I too was less religious with it second time around.
> 
> First time I pushed for 25 mins, this time he came out in a couple of pushes I wouldn't even know the time, too quick for the MW to get there in time anyway. Thankfully no tears though as he still came out steadily in stages so I'm not sure if RLT helps with that?
> 
> Thanks, my SIL had a similar time, they say her 2nd 'shot out'! lol. Can I ask, as it was so quick did you have to have stitches or were you grazed at all? I had 2 grazes with my DD and apparently it can be more painful than recovering from stitches as is basically an open wound! not good each time I pee'ed!Click to expand...

No I was fine, although my labour was very fast (1 hour ish) and pushing was quick second stage was still "steady" I wouldn't describe it as shooting out for me, his head came out, I had a gap, then his body came out. Listen to the MW they will direct you to minimise tearing (I'm not sure what causes grazing) also, I gave birth in an upright position which I gather also minimises injury.


----------



## Jayneypops

MarineWAG said:


> Jayneypops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> Tbh the fact you've had a previous child will assist second stage far more than RLT, I too was less religious with it second time around.
> 
> First time I pushed for 25 mins, this time he came out in a couple of pushes I wouldn't even know the time, too quick for the MW to get there in time anyway. Thankfully no tears though as he still came out steadily in stages so I'm not sure if RLT helps with that?
> 
> Thanks, my SIL had a similar time, they say her 2nd 'shot out'! lol. Can I ask, as it was so quick did you have to have stitches or were you grazed at all? I had 2 grazes with my DD and apparently it can be more painful than recovering from stitches as is basically an open wound! not good each time I pee'ed!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I was fine, although my labour was very fast (1 hour ish) and pushing was quick second stage was still "steady" I wouldn't describe it as shooting out for me, his head came out, I had a gap, then his body came out. Listen to the MW they will direct you to minimise tearing (I'm not sure what causes grazing) also, I gave birth in an upright position which I gather also minimises injury.Click to expand...

Thank you. I was lying on the bed as had to be monitored so I think that may have contributed to the grazing. Im not sure what causes it either but I know the recovery (took about 6 weeks) seemed worse than the labour!!!


----------



## trying4girl2

With my first I pushed for 15 min. I had a little tear. With my second I pushed for 9 min and no tear :)


----------



## rosepetals36

With my first it was 3 mins! Small graze that healed within a Cpl weeks but weeing was so painful, 2nd baby 9 mins but a lot less painful! First Cpl pushes i was lazy and said i couldn't be bothered :) :) but then i thought iv got to do this! So pushed her out lol no tears/grazes, took a lot less effort than first time too! Xxx


----------



## sept2010

I dont remember how long i was pushing for but it didnt seem too long to me... she crowned...i pushed with the next contraction and apparently she just popped all out..lol... i only had a graze too apparently but the mw decided to put a stitch in as it was bleeding to prevent infection...she said she could have left it but wasnt too comfortable with that


----------



## Alyssa Drough

You're all lucky! I was pushing for an hour and a half!!! Between each contraction I felt like I could just fall asleep!


----------



## Iveneverseen

25mins with first.
8mins with second which I was pleased about cos labour was incredibly long, she was back to back and she was over 9lbs lol.

my third was a section.


----------



## Emma&Freya

I think our Freyas was 15 mins (ill have to check)

And Mia slipped out :rofl:


----------



## BigLegEmma

I'm hoping I don't take after my mum; she had long labours and big babies. Looks like this one's going to be big, but hoping for a natural labour in which I can move around, whereas she had to have an epidural.


----------



## HappyHome

dd3 was only 5 minutes of pushing, not sure I had any muscles left holding her after dd1 and dd2. I'm a bit worried dd4 will fall out too lol
I never used RLT or anything either.


----------



## Feronia

20 minutes with my first, and I was in an upright position in a birth tub. I'm sure that helped.


----------



## cupcakesarah

13 minutes in a birthing pool


----------



## Eleanor ace

2 hours with my 1st, 14 minutes with my 2nd! I drank loads of RLT with my 1st and took about 4 capsules with my 2nd- I kept forgetting! My labour was shorter with my 1st though so I do wonder whether the RLT made a difference?


----------



## besty

50mins with dd. Only slight grazing. I took rlt capsules when I remembered


----------



## dizzy65

My first i pushed for 3.5 hours my second for 10 minutes


----------



## tristansmum

First I pushed for hours and ended up with emcs due to his position.
Second vbac. Pushed just over a hour. He was a big boy at 9lb 3 and came out with his hand by his face and got his shoulders stuck so thinking all that made it longer.


----------



## sun

I never RLT or anything with my kiddos. With my first I was actively pushing for about 15-20min. With my second it took 2 or 3 pushes. My contractions are very quick in labour (45sec apart) so my second I was probably only actively pushing for 2-3min. But I walk continuously during labour and I think that really helps - I don't start pushing until I literally can't stop myself and have to pause and push lol. I've never been "told" to push by my MW.


----------



## Beanonorder

I pushed for two hours. I was on my back but completely natural. I had a long labour so was just too exhausted. The doctors were feeding me red bull and Hershey kisses to try and give me energy!


----------



## FeistyMom

With #1 I actively prevented myself from pushing for about 10 minutes because DH wasn't at the hospital yet (I waited a bit too long to go in!), but when I did push it had to be 10 minutes or less. I did tear and had some stitches. With #2, I pushed for 10-15 minutes, trying to be a bit more patient and avoiding tearing... but I still ended up with a minor tear. With #3, I was much more patient, so pushing was probably closer to 20 minutes but no tears at all, so totally worth it.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I am not sure but it felt like about 5 min, I was standing up so gravity probably helped :thumbup:


----------



## xamyrx

I pushed for 30 mins with my little girl and it only seemed like 5 minutes....but a very painful 5 minutes!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I pushed for about 2 hours just over with my son ! Hoping its a lot less this time x


----------



## fxmummyduck

I pushed for 2 hours! His hand was up by his face so I think it hindered progress. I was lying on my left side, before that I was in the tub...still not sure why I got out?! Had 6 or 7 stitches internally where his hand caught me on the way out. Hope next labour is quicker 2 hours was exhausting.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow so many faster #1's replying then long ones. I pushed for 3 hrs with my first. Second 5 min, third can't honestly remember, not long though, and my fourth I was exhausted, and the epi made it take longer so about 30 min. I never took RLT with any of mine!


----------



## proudparent88

Honestly when I pushed babies were crowning so it was like two pushes for five min total for each.


----------



## sequeena

I spent 57 minutes pushing after an almost 4 day labour (but active stage was only around 4 hours long. I had a very long early labour that really bloody hurt and I didn't sleep).


----------



## LuluSS

I pushed for about 50 minutes. Never took RLT or anything like that. I felt like he was never going to come out!


----------



## AC1987

Right at the pushing stage I asked for an epidural so I'm sure it slowed the process down a bit hahaha... umm so 40 mins and I tore 3rd degree, she only weight 5 pounds 12 ounces... so it scares me that I'll tear again.


----------



## Srrme

I pushed for 2 minutes, had 3 minor tears and a partial cut. :dohh:


----------



## Waiting4bb

I pushed for about an hour and ended up with a 3rd degree tear. We had planned for a home birth and ended up at the hospital. Thankfully we were able to have her in the birthing center but the MW who delivered her didn't coach me on my pushing at all.


----------



## NDH

First was 2 1/2 hours pushing (which I attribute to both her starting out posterior and rotating in the birth canal, and to being not allowed to push for two hours before when I had a strong urge so I was physically exhausted from fighting against my body). I tried every position imaginable and ended up pushing her out in an almost vertical bed standing on the stirrups.

My second (breech) was less than 10 minutes on hands and knees.


----------



## AJCart

I pushed for about an hour and a half with little progress. Ended up with an episiotomy and forceps delivery.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ds was not quite the right way around. He was pushed out rather quickly in 3 pushes although the midwife did hook his shoulders out.
He was 10lb3, no tearing. 
Xx


----------



## MindUtopia

Nearly 4 hours (3 hours and 51 minutes according to my notes). I had a baby who was slightly back to back though and in a bit of a weird position before labour, so I imagine she was using that time to turn as she came out facing the right way. Plus, it's also the time that the midwives showed up and started unpacking everything and banging around and generally annoying me. I had a home birth and I'd spent the previous 7.5 hours just relaxing on my own with my husband checking on me occasionally. I was really relaxed and comfortable then and went from waters breaking/no contractions to fully dilated in 7.5 hours, but then it took another 4 hours to have my baby. I think if I'd been left alone longer, it would have been much faster. I was really comfortable though and not getting tired or feeling like it was unmanageable. It wasn't like 'lying on your back, turning purple' pushing for 4 hours though. I was just walking around my house and pushing when I felt I needed to. It was just one of those things that needed extra time. Had a totally natural, completely upright birth and she was born with me kneeling on our bedroom floor, no intervention needed. I did drink litres and litres of RLT and took the capsules from 30 weeks, so obviously didn't make much difference in my case! But I think they can probably only do so much when things just need extra time. I'd try them again next time.


----------



## Jayneypops

AC1987 said:


> Right at the pushing stage I asked for an epidural so I'm sure it slowed the process down a bit hahaha... umm so 40 mins and I tore 3rd degree, she only weight 5 pounds 12 ounces... so it scares me that I'll tear again.

I was desperate for an epidural this time at the pushing stage but they said by the time they had sent for the anethestist my baby would be here so there was no point, and she was!

As it turned out im glad I didnt as I was much slower and more careful pushing as I could feel everything, hence no tears or grazes. With dd1 I had an epidural and so got grazes which were painful afterwards.


----------



## ClairAye

My first I pushed for 1 hour 5 mins, ended in forceps and an episiotomy, I was exhausted though, I'd been in labour 37 hours roughly when it came to pushing and started getting ill from infection due to my waters being broken so long, because of this I don't think I actually pushed properly, but he was half back-to-back and only turned just before delivery.

My second I pushed for 8 minutes with just a small first degree tear which only needed one stitch :)


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I pushed for 11 min. with DS1  Hoping for the same short pushing stage with DS2


----------



## Caitie44

Pushed for 32 minutes, though for the first 10 minutes I really didn't know what I was doing and I wasn't pushing properly. Kinda hard to tell with an epidural! I needed 5 stitches, 2 on top, 3 on the bottom, and DD was 8 lbs 10 oz. :')


----------



## Pearls18

I can't imagine what it must be like having an epidural and not knowing what you're doing, when I started the pushing stage my body just completely took over, I just knew to push, I didn't have a MW with me (she got there 5 mins late) it wasn't even scary.


----------



## MissRhead

I pushed for 20 minutes first baby, only grazes, i didnt use RLT. Tbh i wont use it again this time as hopefully itll be quicker than first time anyway x


----------



## Lez2688

From what I can remember about 40-1 hour I think! I was exhausted! x


----------



## Jayneypops

Well since posting this question ive had our 2nd DD! She was 6lb 13oz and my established labour was 2.24 hours (although I had about 10 hours of contractions before that without progressing!)
My pushing stage was about 20 mins but very intense compared to dd1 as I had an epidural with her so had to be coached by MW This time, as some have said my body completely took over and I couldnt control the urge to push. I was shocked at how overwhelming it is!!!!


----------



## Bex84

it was an hour and a half. As soon as I had episiotomy she was out quick. My established labour was only 7 hrs so over all was quite fast


----------



## NDH

Well done Jayney :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I actually dont know. I know it wasnt many pushes but I remember thinking if I pushed it would be over sooner so I pushed like hell! I say I pushed about 5 times and it was a few mins. But my last labor was a few hours long.


----------



## CharlieKeys

With my last two I didn't even push ..... My body pushed them out for me. Sounds weird but I had no control, my body took over. Got no tears with them or anything. My first I pushed for 15 minutes and, I had a small vaginal year and, lots of grazes. 

So I really hope with this one my body takes over again .... It's a very bizarre yet, amazing experience


----------



## BigLegEmma

Yeah, my doula friend said the pushing is what causes repairs to be needed and that women in comas can deliver babies because the body pushes naturally.


----------



## Pearls18

When I went to my NCT classes I was told pushing baby out is 70% natural body response, 30% us pushing. I'm guessing epidurals can interfere with that though.


----------



## kirstybumx3

8 minutes.


----------



## GillandJamie

I have drank rlt with every pregnancy with my first I pushed for 20 mins c section with 2nd my 3rd I pushed for 12 mins and my 4th I pushed for 3 mins xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

first baby 30 mins, second baby 8 mins

i didnt really push. my body took over and pushed.


----------



## sambam

first baby was about 10 mins. 2nd baby came out after first push.


----------



## girlinyork

15 minutes WITH a very strong epidural. RLT helped I think. She was my first x


----------



## MoldyVoldy

In all, pushing was like 25 minutes. It went slow at first because I farted in the nurses face during one of the first pushes and I got embarrassed and didn't want to push too hard in fear of farting again...:haha:

Then like 10 minutes in, I was like, "Screw this!" And really got into it. lol


----------



## BigLegEmma

MoldyVoldy said:


> In all, pushing was like 25 minutes. It went slow at first because I farted in the nurses face during one of the first pushes and I got embarrassed and didn't want to push too hard in fear of farting again...:haha:
> 
> Then like 10 minutes in, I was like, "Screw this!" And really got into it. lol

note to self: Don't read forum posts while dying for a wee. :lol:


----------



## kerrie24

First was about an hour,2nd 35 minutes and third was nearly 2 hours as he got stuck (he was 10lb5) and they had to grab his underarms and yank his body out eventually! OUCH


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ouch!


----------



## Popples1

38 minutes in total. I had a water birth followed by 3 lots of stitches - 1 perineal tear and two labial tears. I was really nervous about knowing how/when to push when I was pregnant but when it happens, the urge is so powerful you can't do anything else except push for all you're worth. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

BigLegEmma said:


> MoldyVoldy said:
> 
> 
> In all, pushing was like 25 minutes. It went slow at first because I farted in the nurses face during one of the first pushes and I got embarrassed and didn't want to push too hard in fear of farting again...:haha:
> 
> Then like 10 minutes in, I was like, "Screw this!" And really got into it. lol
> 
> note to self: Don't read forum posts while dying for a wee. :lol:Click to expand...

 :haha:


----------



## Popples1

That's hilarious. I just laughed so hard that Leo came off my boob! My birthing pool was full of poop by the end but I couldn't care less. I'm impressed you had the mental control to actually feel
embarrassed at that point in labour! :)


----------



## immy11

First babe, 3.3kg 15 minutes pushing, no stitches! Great birth :)


----------



## MindUtopia

My whole 2nd stage was 3 hours and 51 minutes (from being fully dilated and starting to get the urge to push until she was born). But contractions spaced out a lot during that and things slowed down even though I was still getting a strong urge to push at every contraction, they just weren't coming as quickly. She was turned to the side though and in a weird almost back to back position though, so my guess was she was turning during that time and also the midwives showed up (I had a home birth) and started to pester me a bit. If I'd been on my own or they'd just stayed out of the way more, it would have been faster. It did not seem like 4 hours though and wasn't hard or tiring (okay, was doing a lot of squatting and my thighs started to get tired!). Baby and I were both fine, so we just carried on. Most aren't nearly that long though (and actually I had a relatively quick labour, just a long 2nd stage), but when all my friends talk about how they pushed for 30 minutes, I think that sounds amazing!


----------



## smallpeanut

With dd it was 45 mins and with ds it was 10 mins. He was out in three pushes!


----------



## Cariad_x

10 minutes. 

I was contracting for 27 hours before pushing and had a failed epidural. My waters went 36 hours before LO was born and I developed an infection in labour resulting in a high BP, pulse and temp. I was on IV antibiotics and LO was in distress (his HB kept dropping) and I was told I had half an hour to get him out or I would need an emergency c-section. I freaked out and he came out pretty quickly - even the midwives were shocked!


----------



## kaths101

I pooped in the pool too :haha:
A soon as I got on my knees the urge to push came and he was out in about 10 minutes (10lbs 11oz) ..he was my second baby

My first the pushing stage was weird, I was walking around and felt the urge to push the midwife didnt believe me as last time she checked about 30 minutes earlier I was only 3cm anyway she told me to hop onto the bed and his head was there! She gave me a puff of gas and air, took it away again :dohh: and he was delivered in a few pushes. In his notes it said 8 minutes!

I didn't drink RLT with either of them!


----------



## bamm

I had to labour in bed, but I was pushing for an hour and 10. I drank RLT from about 32 weeks, and upped it to a LOT in the weeks after, but didn't seem to help, and I had a 2nd degree tear.


----------



## sojourn

I pushed for about an hour and a half. 
However, pushing was AMAZING! For me, the pushing didn't hurt at all, it was relief. I didn't have an epidural, and I labored at the hospital for about two hours (at home longer) before pushing. 
I planned on going natural, but I talked to my husband and mentioned that if it was going to last all day and night that I was going to need an epidural. Then, I realized that I had already been pushing through a few contractions. So I just kept pushing. It felt great.


----------



## Popples1

sojourn said:


> I pushed for about an hour and a half.
> However, pushing was AMAZING! For me, the pushing didn't hurt at all, it was relief. I didn't have an epidural, and I labored at the hospital for about two hours (at home longer) before pushing.
> I planned on going natural, but I talked to my husband and mentioned that if it was going to last all day and night that I was going to need an epidural. Then, I realized that I had already been pushing through a few contractions. So I just kept pushing. It felt great.

I'm totally with you on this. It was hard work but so satisfying to feel him move downwards!


----------



## SouthernC

I pushed for 30 minutes with my son, would have been less if they had cut me sooner. But had to have 17 stitches as well.


----------



## dairymomma

I had a 19 hour labor with my DS and pushed for 10 minutes (13 if you count the 'practice push' they had me do after they broke my water). With DD, I pushed for 20 minutes but my cervix wasn't quite totally dilated (I was barely a 10 and I should have waited another contraction or two before having the dr break my water.) and my first 4 pushes didn't do anything because DD was stuck on a little lip of my cervix. I relaxed through 3 contractions (hardest thing I've ever done because my contractions were giving me UBER BAD charlie horse-like cramps in my upper thighs) and then it took just 1 push for her to come out. 

Hoping this baby follows the same pattern.


----------



## kaylamariee

I pushed for bout half an hour with my first! They let me 'labour down, which is letting the baby come down the birth canal further on its own (I was fully dilated) they do this to reduce the risk of tearing.. I had 1 stitch! Worked pretty well :)


----------



## ashlee2916

2 hours including being assisted via ventouse x


----------



## erin5

My first 2 took 7 minutes, my 3rd was a c/s, and my fourth took 14 minutes.

Needless to say, when I am ready to push, I am ready to push.


----------



## loulou1979

I was pushing for 2 hours with my daughter. I really hope this time its quicker!


----------



## staralfur

I pushed for about an hour. I tore horribly and it was the most tiring and painful thing I've ever done. I would seriously trade another 17 hours of contractions for that hour of pushing.


----------



## ThinkPositiv

I pushed for an hour and a half and labored for maybe 3-4 hours before at home. My contractions during pushing went to 7 mins apart so it wasn't very bad at all and like another mom posted, pushing was relief! When she crowned... That burned.... A lot, but the pushing was good! I had a small graze, no tears and did it drug free and would do it all over again in a heart beat.


----------



## lovelylaura

43 mins the first time. 6 minutes the next time.


----------



## SazzleR

An hour & 20 mins with DS. When I hit the hour limit, they started talking about cutting me & was like 'nooooooo, I'll do it' :haha: They let me keep going cos DS was still happy in there going by his heart rate. No wonder I found it tough though. He was over 9lb & came out with his hand squished up on his cheek :dohh:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Dd1 - just under 2 hours pushing
Dd2 - 10 minutes pushing


----------



## Misscalais

25 minutes with my 1st, he was 8lb 4oz and 8 minutes with my 2nd. He was 9lb :)


----------



## MrsGreen

I pushed for 10 minutes with my first and she shot out all at once. I had a little tear that took some stitches, but thats cause she barely crowned. No time for stretching lol I also drank rlt for about 6 weeks with her. I am taking it again now so hopefully I wont push for long this time either. I have friends though that pushed for up to 3 hours. I think for a first baby 1-2 hours is normal.


----------



## lkkha

1st - 7 mins, 2nd - 56 mins (he was back of back), 3rd - 3 mins, 4th - 5 mins, 5th - 5 mins, 6th - 3 mins, 7th - 25 mins, never had any tears or needed stitches x


----------



## jenniferannex

25 minutes with my DD. I had also had an epidural but could still feel the pressure of pushing, she was 7lb 10oz x


----------



## impatient1

An hour with DD1 and 22 minutes with DD2


----------



## Seity

5 minutes with both of mine. My first shot out all at one in one push and the midwife barely caught him so I tore a little at his fast exit. 
My second the midwife made me stop pushing to get the cord off his neck, so he was a 2 pusher because of that. I tore with him because the bugger decided to have his hand up by his face. <- (Guess which one was the thumb sucker?)


----------



## emyandpotato

My book says 45 minutes. If I didn't read that I would have answered 10 minutes because that's all it felt like!


----------



## girlinyork

emyandpotato said:


> My book says 45 minutes. If I didn't read that I would have answered 10 minutes because that's all it felt like!

Haha, my 15 minutes felt like an hour to me


----------



## Jennifaerie

I had an 18 hour induced labour with 2 hours pushing but DD was back to back.


----------



## pLadyBug

10mins, 8mins, 15mins, 1 push and 2-3mins... it varies there is no set formula that will give you an exact answer.


----------



## Snufflepop

Just over 2 hours. The docs were outside the delivery room waiting to come in and perform an episiotomy once I hit two hours. When the midwife told me that I managed to get her out within a few minutes! Was the best incentive ever to push as hard as I could! I did NOT want to be cut!

However once DD arrived the midwife realised she was back to back which is probably why things took so long!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Around 30 minutes but it felt much quicker than that


----------



## Mummy May

Half an hour with my first, 3 pushes with my second :) xx


----------



## BethHx

2 hours x


----------



## LindseyMorrow

I pushed for 2 hours with my first and 10 minutes with my second.


----------



## mummytobe_93

Probably close to 2 hours they were going to give me forceps and episiotomy if I didbt get her out there and then!


----------



## BethHx

Snufflepop said:


> Just over 2 hours. The docs were outside the delivery room waiting to come in and perform an episiotomy once I hit two hours. When the midwife told me that I managed to get her out within a few minutes! Was the best incentive ever to push as hard as I could! I did NOT want to be cut!
> 
> However once DD arrived the midwife realised she was back to back which is probably why things took so long!

Exactly the same as me! 
My only fear of labour is getting cut. She was out in ten minutes after I saw that knife!


----------



## Reidfidleir

3 hours. Home water birth. He also came with his hands up over his face. So with that and the water taking some of the gravity off that's why. No tearing though! And no trouble or pain peeing or pooping after :)


----------



## Leliana

90 minutes. It didn't feel that long though and the pushing stage was surprisingly natural - my body just got on with it. I wasn't 'told' to push, I just couldn't help myself and my midwife didn't really intervene, she just let my body do its thing.


----------



## bdb84

8 minutes with DS and 4 minutes with DD.


----------



## AllyTiel

My daughter I was pushing for about 15-20 minutes. Wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. She was 9lbs 5oz. I was very happy with my epidural. :)


----------



## SisterRose

I was out of it on pethidine when it came to pushing with first but I think it was something like 10-15mins. Second baby was around 5-10mins.


----------



## Live42day

Alyssa Drough said:


> You're all lucky! I was pushing for an hour and a half!!! Between each contraction I felt like I could just fall asleep!

They were indeed lucky lol, I think I pushed for like 2hrs and I was actually falling asleep btw contractions, lol.


----------



## Misscalais

Not sure if I've posted on this thread already but 1st bub I pushed for 25 minutes he was 8lb 4oz and 2nd bub I pushed for 8 minutes and he was 9lb, both drug free.


----------



## NDH

Live42day said:


> Alyssa Drough said:
> 
> 
> You're all lucky! I was pushing for an hour and a half!!! Between each contraction I felt like I could just fall asleep!
> 
> They were indeed lucky lol, I think I pushed for like 2hrs and I was actually falling asleep btw contractions, lol.Click to expand...

I was talking asleep between contractions too. Not sure if I was at the pushing stage too or not, but I know I was earlier, even despite having 5 powerful syntocinon contractions every 10 minutes.


----------



## smileyfaces

About ten to twenty mins with my first and about five mins or less with my second


----------



## Dolly84

3 pushes and he was out, I had a water birth and he was my first. I arrived at the hospital at 7-8cm though so was only there an hour before he was born. I'm dreading how quick the next ones gonna be. X


----------



## JenStar1976

4 pushes. I did push so hard though that I tore badly. I'll take it a bit easier next time!!!


----------



## gidge

3 hours! I´m hoping this one will be quicker, it was exhausting.


----------



## Mrsb3

3 mins couldn't wait for the baby to come out.


----------



## MissRhead

My first was 20 minutes, second 2 minutes x


----------



## Beee

My labour experience with dd1 wasn't great, I was in labour for 24 hours and pushed for 90 minutes before doctors decided I needed forceps. I drank raspberry leaf tea from 33 weeks too! I don't think the size of my baby's head helped matters though- 99 on the centile chart! 
Really hoping baby number 2 is quicker and easier but people say your second tends to be bigger don't they?! 
Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes usually bugger but not always, depends on loads of stuff. Bt you have been there and done it now so hopefully your body is more prepared for pushing a baby out this time x


----------



## Leids

First baby 9 min and second baby 3 min.


----------



## Mrs HM

I pushed with DD for 35mins. My DS was an emcs so no pushing that time.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Almost two hours but I was fighting the pushing stage because it hurt and scared me (my son was back to back).


----------



## Mrsb3

Just had my 3rd baby and there was no pushing! She just pushed her self out lol. My body took over completely and it auto pushed her head once and body once. I had no control over it at all didn't gave to do anything but open my legs :-0 no tears no stitches - it's been 4 days and apart from light bleeding I feel back to normal down there. Could do pelvic floor same day and everything... X


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Just wanted to update with my 2nd baby I pushed for about a minute!!!! I had to buzz the MW and try and stop myself until she came, I was still in the asessment room!


----------



## XJessicaX

1 hour 15 for first but needed assistance and less than 2 minutes with my second. Didnt really have to push, she just fell out lol


----------



## sue_88

56mins. No assistance at all, just left me to get on with it.


----------



## Leliana

XJessicaX said:


> 1 hour 15 for first but needed assistance and less than 2 minutes with my second. Didnt really have to push, she just fell out lol

I want this to be my experience!! :thumbup:


----------



## amberliam

50 mins with my son, 4 mins with my daughter lol


----------



## Srrme

1st and 3rd time I pushed for about 2-3 minutes. My 2nd was a csection.


----------



## VickyEmery

I was pushing for 45 mins


----------



## Tillys_Mum

12 minutes - my hubby kept saying when the baby pops out.... I guess he was right!!!


----------



## lindsayms05

I pushed for 1.5 hours and then had to have an episiotomy and suction delivery. 3rd degree tear.


----------



## x Helen x

About a minute!


----------



## fizzypop

My baby just fell out! Complete in her sac! No pushing at all.


----------



## BeauMrs

1st was a c-section after pushing for 1hr 30mins, 2nd was 10 mins


----------



## MrsPoodle

2 hours and I ended up with C-section as she had got herself stuck looking the wrong way, silly billy!


----------



## christinakay

I honestly don't remember. I remember them saying I was at a 10 and I said thank God. So they told me to start pushing and I put all my focus and energy into and being able to push was the best feeling ever for me. After awhile I had a baby girl on my chest and literally it was like all the pain of contractions and pushing were gone. The contractions to me was the worse part because I had back labor. But once you start if you just focus no matter how long it was you probably won't remember like me. Haha. I guess that's why I was so willing to do it over again. And I get to soon and can't wait to meet my baby boy!


----------



## Emmajane91

I drank raspberry leaf tea too from 30 weeks with my first (he's 3 weeks old) and I had him at 36 weeks due to an infection causing prem rupture of waters, anyway I only pushed for 13 mins not sure if the rlt worked or if it was because he was only 5lb 10oz, I think it was the tea I took the capsules too! I still ended up with 8 labia stitches tho :-/ x


----------



## Ashleii15

My mom says 20-30 mins but it felt like under 5 mins to me !


----------



## LegoHouse

15 mins
8 mins
10 mins


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

45 minutes with my first 
12 Minutes with my second :)


----------



## gidge

Just to update, 3 hours with DD and 5 mins with DS.


----------



## Luvspnk31

1st was 20 min, 2 nd I pushed twice, 3 rd I didn't push at all, she came so fast the nurse delivered her! 4th, I honestly don't remember, but it wasn't more than 5-10 min. He got stuck a little, and I did have an episiotomy with him.


----------



## sarah34

2 hours before ventouse, 3 pushes with ventouse. First baby, head facing towards left hip!!


----------



## HopefulPony

Actively for 20 minutes but my body was doing it on it's own before, the midwife was adamant that I didn't need to push so I just got on with it :)


----------



## KrissyKris22

2 hours. My ds kept playing peek a boo as the doctors called it lol


----------



## dan-o

Approx 10 mins 2nd stage with ds1, back to back. Didn't take a copy of my birth notes so can't be 100% sure, it's was quick enough to surprise the mw!

No pushing with ds2, contractions did it themselves as I was kneeling up. On my birth notes it's says vertex visible 11.25, delivered 11.28 so I'm guessing it was recorded as 3 minutes. I only had one mw present, so I'm guessing it took her by surprise lol. 

Small babies helped (7lbs &7lbs5oz) but RLT played a role I reckon!


----------



## FlatShoes

3.5hrs before a doctor took pity on me and used the vontouse!


----------



## Butterfly89

Over 4 hours. My doctor said I didn't wanna know lol. But my son was tipped a bit sideways. It honestly felt like 15 minutes. I know it sounds bad, but it really went by FAST. I was shocked when I saw a clock.


----------



## Lyana

About 1 hour.


----------



## Aneesa_09

I took RLT with first I was pushing for about an hour. My second I did not take no RLT and I pushed three times.


----------



## OwlBump

20 minutes , my body was just doing it for me. I barely had to do a thing. 3 pushes from me


----------



## purplecupcake

20 minutes-ish.


----------



## rwhite

About an hour - felt like forever!


----------



## navywag

4 pushes, my ds didn't want to hang around! He arrived 8 minutes after I arrived at the hospital x


----------



## kksy9b

40 minutes ... Felt a lot quicker to me lol


----------



## CaT1285

About 45 minutes I think, but didn't feel that long


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

22 mins according to my notes but it felt like less.


----------



## calliebaby

14 minutes the first time and 2 pushes with my second baby.


----------



## counting

6 pushes, 3 contractions. Would have been less but my son's shoulders got stuck. It was very quick.


----------



## Lief

2 or 3 minutes, took 2 pushes and he was out. He had gone into distrsss so they cut me and were just about to out the little cap thing to help when I pushed and his head came out I pushed again and the rest of him came out. About 5 minutes later I pushed again and delivered the placenta so it was all over pretty quick.


----------



## Donna79x

About 10 mins pushing with my first... x


----------



## Blu10

5 and a half hours.... Eventually resulting in a failed ventouse, forceps, postpartum haemorrhage and very bruised mommy. Hope for a better experience next time :0)


----------



## NotNic

5hrs here. Baby got stuck, transferred to labour ward and delivered with forceps in theatre. My first stage was documented as only 5hrs 40! Not anticipating the same problems this time though as baby seems to be smaller and in a better position.


----------



## Kiwiberry

30 minutes for me. Sorry if I already posted here. I can't remember and too lazy to look lol.


----------



## mummy2_1

I also had a graze and stung like crazy. Also took nearly 4 months to heal. With my lb (first and only) I was pushing for nearly for hours. Although this may seem long compared to previous comments I had two lots of diamorphine which can really slow down labour


----------



## bumphope

I pushed for 5 hours. You know, I'd had enough, but I never thought I couldn't do it. Mw was happy her heart rate was fine and I was fine, so it wasn't an issue and intervention was never suggested  x


----------



## victoria1987

I pushed for 2.5 hours. It was brutal, he was posterior and had his head tilted so just would not come out. Just narrowly missed having forceps.


----------



## LuLu1987

I pushed for 90 minutes, my baby was back to back and I was in agony so I ended up being numbed from the waist down and having a forceps delivery and an episiotomy. Oh the joys! :dohh:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

It was my first [and only so far] and I pushed for 38 minutes. My contractions were messed up though. 3 back to back with little to no break between, then a 5 minute break, repeat :wacko: I also took the RLT and Evening primrose oil. I think they both helped with the pushing part! :D


----------



## dlj2

Don't remember exact time but 3+ hours, baby got stuck and had ventouse assistance. 3rd degree interanal and external tearing so needed lots of stitches. Let's hope this time is easier:thumbup: x


----------



## JLFKJS

45 minutes for me but it didn't feel like 45 minutes at all it went by so fast. 

Does it feel longer when you are pushing for 2+ hours? I'm curious


----------



## crazy4baby09

I pushed for 10 minutes or so he was out in 3 pushes. I drank rlt since 36 weeks, I attempted to have an epidural (had to have a second put in since first didnt work, the second one the cannula came out of my back because they kept having me turn from side to side so by the time I delivered it had completely worn off I had felt everything for the last 3 hrs) im not sure if the tea helped or the fact that I could feel everything helped or not this was my first baby.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

With my daughter I was pushing for less than an hour.


----------



## 2016

45 mins first time, 10 mins 2nd time. I was standing up 2nd time instead of lying on my back which was a MASSIVE help and also meant no tear instead of borderline 3rd I had first time!


----------



## arikalane22

I was in labor for 23 hours with dd..I was induced at 37wks1d due to preE and I only pushed for 1hr. I wanted her out..lol. =]


----------



## luz

with my first 2 contractions, with my second it took 3. So overall, probably less than 5 minutes combined for both babies.


----------



## stephaniexx

First baby one hour but felt shorter.
Second baby 9 minutes but it felt like forever as part of my cervix wasn't thinned enough and I had to stop my body from pushing for forty five minutes! Ultimate torture!
Third baby two minutes and a walk in the park!


----------



## gingmg

First baby 21 minutes


----------



## Blu10

First baby.... 5hours from fully dilated to forceps delivery, he was well and truly stuck! Hope if Im lucky enough to have another that its much quicker!


----------



## adrie

2 hours :) It FLEW by though!!!


----------



## Aud05291987

5 and a half hours. Very traumatic birth :/


----------



## mysweetangel

I just had my first 2 months ago, I only pushed for 20mins as well :)


----------



## Tattoo

My pushing stage was about 20 minutes. I don't remember actually actively, deliberately pushing. Like, making the decision to push. My body just did it, beyond my control! My DD was delivered with three contractions. The first crowned her head, then the second birthed her head. It was a full five minutes before the third and final contraction and pushed to birth her body.


----------



## mjemma

3 hours then baby was stuck and had forceps.


----------



## Amy2701

#1 - started pushing at 4pm(ish). She was born at 7:49pm.
#2 - started pushing at 3:30am. He was born at 4:44am.


----------



## butterflywolf

90 mins of pushing here roughly. Was my first and they were impressed/ happy that was all it was. Especially with how big she was 9 lbs 3 oz, 22 inches. They said most take at least two hours of pushing.


----------



## kajastarlight

DS1 = 45 min
DS2 = less than 3 min!


----------



## Dolly84

2 minutes of pushing with ds.
I'm hoping for the same this time &#128522;


----------



## NotNic

NotNic said:


> 5hrs here. Baby got stuck, transferred to labour ward and delivered with forceps in theatre. My first stage was documented as only 5hrs 40! Not anticipating the same problems this time though as baby seems to be smaller and in a better position.

2nd baby was much, much better. I was 6cms just before 5pm and DS was born at 6.48pm. Pushed for around 30mins. My waters didnt go until two pushes before his head was out. I think if my waters had gone earlier it would have been even quicker.


----------



## we can't wait

DD1 I pushed about 40 mins.

DD2 I pushed 10 mins.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Baby one about 30 mins 9lbs 11oz
Baby two about 10 mins 7lb 6oz
Baby three about 5 mins!! 9lb 9oz
Hoping baby four isn't born in the car!!!


----------



## SAmummy

With all three about 3 or 4 pushes .... Very very lucky :happydance: they were all pretty small babies so not sure if that's got a lot to do with it ?


----------



## tillyttc

My last one was 69 min from start to finish 9 mins of pushing time she wasn't waiting for know one lol xx


----------



## mara16jade

About 2 hrs. 45 mins. :) It went by FAST though!!

Spoiler
ETA: I don't admit this often...but for a good portion of it, I wasn't pushing at full strength. I was afraid I'd poo. :blush::rofl:
Once I saw the 2.5 hour mark, I for some reason got scared that the midwives/nurses would get worried and push a c-section (they NEVER mentioned it, I was just paranoid) so then I started pushing as hard as I could, and he was out 15 mins. later. My DH never lets me forget it since I admitted that to him. :haha: Oh, and for the record, I didn't poo. :thumbup: LOL


----------



## likeaustralia

Less than 10 minutes. It was FAST.


----------



## Perplexed

I believe I was fully dilated by the time my epidural started kicking in. I did get feelings of pressure down there (and took my gas and air again) which I guess was the urge to push numbed down? The dr tried to get me to push but then said that the head needed to get a bit lower. I think I was sat there for 1 hour and around 40 mins till dd was born. I just didn't know how to push...I felt like I needed to use the toilet. Once I figured out how to push it felt like it only took a few pushes...


----------



## eulmh82

Three hours.... I ended up with forceps though. Hoping this one will be much quicker!


----------



## k4th

20 minutes of me actually pushing. I think she was pretty low by the time I started though. I panicked, pushed too hard & ended up with a third degree tear. Hoping to take it a bit slower this time!


----------



## Teri7489

2 and a half hours then ended up with forcep delivery x


----------



## Caelli86

Like 10 minutes or less, he was in a hurry!


----------



## jlw617

Alyssa Drough said:


> You're all lucky! I was pushing for an hour and a half!!! Between each contraction I felt like I could just fall asleep!

 Same here if not longer however with my second, I pushed for maybe 4 minutes!


----------



## bathbabe

I pushed for 51mins BUT I was asleep between each pushing contraction so im sure i could of done it quicker had i of actually been awake :haha: no cuts or tears just a very small graze.

Hoping this time will be quicker :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1st 10mins 
2nd 15mins
3rd i dont know but she was out within 3 pushes i was only in pool 27mins.


----------



## DoubleTFun

My first was about 15 minutes of pushing..all natural..water broke before I got to hospital.
Second was about 2 hours of pushing. I was induced and labor progressed much more slowly.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I had emergency forceps so the entire pushing stage was under a minute!


----------



## vickyandchick

Probably about 5 minutes, I had to push him down as he was still high up and then he just sorta flew out!


----------



## MellyH

30 minutes for the first twin, 20 minutes for the second.


----------



## Srrme

Less than 5 minutes for my 1st and 3rd (2nd was a c-section).


----------

